# Dualism, Monism, or Other?



## openairboy (Jun 25, 2005)

How would you describe the Christian worldview to a non-believer w/ respect to these categories? Now, I know we are not monists, but is it proper to call us dualists? There is definitely a dualistic element in our thought, but what is the best way to describe this? Any resources?

Thanks,
openairboy


----------

